# Ridge Cap on Intersecting Ridge/Roof (Dormer, etc)



## FullerFramer

Hey. What is the best way to install the cap shingles where 2 valleys and the peak of the one roof meet the main roof slope? Could someone tell me how they do it, step by step, specifically how they keep the shingles from cracking when they get bent over the ridge/into the valleys? Is it better to cap the ridge before the main roof slope is shingled, if its possible on certain slope combinations? Thanks,

*I am a framer , however I do enjoy roofing and take jobs when I can get them.


----------



## rooferguy

i usally cap the ridge before i shingle the roof above it to get the shingles to bend when they meet the main roof simply cut the top half of the ridge cap down the middlle just above the tar line they will sit down nice and easy


----------



## FullerFramer

rooferguy said:


> i usally cap the ridge before i shingle the roof above it to get the shingles to bend when they meet the main roof simply cut the top half of the ridge cap down the middlle just above the tar line they will sit down nice and easy


Ok that was what I had been doing, thanks for your help


----------



## MGP Roofing

rooferguy said:


> i usally cap the ridge before i shingle the roof above it to get the shingles to bend when they meet the main roof simply cut the top half of the ridge cap down the middlle just above the tar line they will sit down nice and easy


I do that too. I put a piece of butyl/epdm over the intersection before I nail on the last cap. That way I know it will never leak even if the shingle cracks, seen too many that have, often resulting in damage like this; the valley rafters were rotten beneath the deck as well on this one.


----------

